# ISO New England Loop Hike with great venues, 10+ miles



## mrzilliox (Jun 11, 2016)

just had our other driver bail on a trip for next weekend to do the Lincoln Gap > App Gap segment of the Monroe Skyline in VT.  so we are in search of a good Loop hike.

3 of us, have done Greylock, Washington & Katahdin in the past so 'strenuous' level hikes are OK, and preferred. 

All with little kids, so we rarely get the weekend pass to get out, and the Father's Day weekend worked out.  Plan is to drive up Saturday AM, hike all day Sunday, camp that night.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 17, 2016)

FWIW - the Lincoln Gap to App Gap hike is only about 12 miles and can be done in a day.  If you are going northbound from the Lincoln Gap there is the Batelle Shelter at Mt Abraham which is less than a 2 mile hike.  On the other end there is the Glen Ellen Lodge or Theron Dean shelter which are not too far from the App Gap.


----------

